# Feedback/Input about size of Speedstacks Display



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 18, 2015)

If we were to make one, what price would you pay, and how big would you want the LED's too be?
Edit: Mod can you change the title to say homemade SpeedStacks Display? Thanks


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 18, 2015)

I have no idea how any of this works, but hey, I want to spend as little money as possible, and bigger is better, right? Right??


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 18, 2015)

You might want to clarify for people who haven't read the other thread, that you're offering an offbrand display to work with a speedstacks timer, not a speedstacks brand. The thread title makes this unclear methinks


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 20, 2015)

Pre Order Soon available.... <2 months


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 20, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Pre Order Soon available.... <2 months



Any news on chosen specs yet? Funding it all on your own, or doing a crowd sourcing?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 20, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> Any news on chosen specs yet? Funding it all on your own, or doing a crowd sourcing?


We have decided to make 2 models. one with a 1" display that would be more for at home, and if we have enough sales of that one we would make a one with a larger LED display (think 2.5 ~3")
Tentatively it will come with a complimentary timer software that can be used along with the Display, plugged from stackmat to display to computer. The small display should be about the size of a point and shoot camera.
As for funding, it cost us about a decent amount to order enough parts for 10 units, we might crowd-source the larger ones.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2015)

Protip, don't list how much you're paying for your parts. I suggest you edit your post.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 20, 2015)

personally just make the cost reasonable, it should probably be cheap 

for competition displays I guess the minimum height of a number should be a standard 3x3

the power supply is something to keep in mind, I'd personally have it so you could plug in a usb cord from the display and connect that into some extension cords, I'd prefer that over batteries so you don't have to waste time changing batteries

also, I wouldn't want to deal with elevating the displays, having them on the table at a tilt would be fine


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> personally just make the cost reasonable, it should probably be cheap
> 
> for competition displays I guess the minimum height of a number should be a standard 3x3
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips, we are looking at making them both USB compatible, and/or AC powered. As for tilt we are looking at tripod mounting and/or having a tilt attachment.
Price should be reasonable


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 21, 2015)

And the preliminary design is out... 
9 volt battery, USB, or A/C power...


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 21, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> And the preliminary design is out... View attachment 5574
> 9 volt battery, USB, or A/C power...



So about how much would this sell for? 

btw you planning to have a little stand thing on the back?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> So about how much would this sell for?
> 
> btw you planning to have a little stand thing on the back?


20-30 + shipping, that should come with all the cords and (maybe) a 9volt

I'll definitely see if i can design one =)

Not sure if it will have 2 or 3 decimal places... maybe have the decimals be smaller or something, any more LEDs at this size will get a little ridiculous


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 21, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> 20-30 + shipping, that should come with all the cords and (maybe) a 9volt
> 
> I'll definitely see if i can design one =)
> 
> Not sure if it will have 2 or 3 decimal places... maybe have the decimals be smaller or something, any more LEDs at this size will get a little ridiculous



2 decimal places is fine


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 21, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> 2 decimal places is fine



We figured it would be since the WCA doesn't believe in 1000ths place anyway, and those timers are basically guessing when it comes to that precision


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 21, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> We figured it would be since the WCA doesn't believe in 1000ths place anyway, and those timers are basically guessing when it comes to that precision



Yeah, I always doubted how accurate they really were at that small of a time measurement. 2 is definitely plenty.

-Doug


----------

